# How to sleep in kernel ?



## bsd_newbie (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like to put a delay for 1 second in my driver somewhere. What is the bsd function to do that. Basically this is for debugging only as I want printfs to be printed out slowly...

I am thinking of putting DELAY(1000000), let me know if that makes sense.
-thanks in advance.
bn


----------



## bsd_newbie (Mar 19, 2009)

Delay is fine, but seems it is a busy loop. What I want is a 1 second cpu relinquishable sleep.

thanks.


----------



## Maledictus (Mar 19, 2009)

man 9 pause


----------

